# Great animation.



## Michael. (Jan 1, 2014)

.

This one has passed our way many times in the past.



.​


----------



## Phantom (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Jan 1, 2014)

I wonder if they were created by the same person?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 1, 2014)

Bored telegraphers used to draw pictures like those but we were ecstatic just to get a still one that was recognizable. 



Technology expectations have sure changed.  We'd be watching it 'download' (print) line by line and be trying to guess what it was.
You could finish a coffee in the time it took. 

 

I wonder how the kids today would handle the 'download speeds' of those days.  We had high speed printers by some standards but our favourite song to hum while waiting was "Some Day My Prints Will Come."   (you'd have to be old to remember that song.)


----------



## nan (Jan 1, 2014)

Interesting.


----------

